

Ask HN: what features would you put into your home automation system? - bzupnick


======
mgse
Close garage door or verification it is closed. Turn off outlets (parasitic
devices or just something I forgot). Drop water heater temperature when away
assuming not tankless. Pet feeder/treats. Close/open shades depending on
temperature and time of year. Water shutoff (burst pipe? leaky toilet? bad
neighbor?). Watering plants (bonus if based on soil moisture). Run
dehumidifier based on moisture. Control ceiling fan speed in bedrooms rather
than air conditioning entire house. Turn off gas if pilot light goes out
(furnace, oven). Warning on radon, CO2, smoke, etc

Of the above, the dehumidifier is one that I'd really like living in
Minnesota. My dehumidifier's built in threshold for running is poor so I use a
timer. It is far from optimal.

------
mooism2
To start with, let me control everything through a web browser. The usability
of our heating system is appalling.

------
hedgehog
I'd like AC, lighting, and stereo to turn on and off automatically based on
whether I'm home.

------
T-zex
All stuff that stereotypical wife is supposed to do.

